# Rare Cosmotron



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

I never thought I'd find a ladies' Cosmotron, but one turned up recently on Ebay. Here it is shown next to one of my others for scale:










Of course, there must be a shot of the movement as well:










It's not running but once it's been for a service and has a new strap it will hopefully be worn occasionally (if I can persuade the other half to take off her favourite watch for a while).


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice to see a matching pair.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice to see the movement...and I nearly bid on that one....and now I realize I should have. :sadwalk:

From Doensen: Citizen IC-12. The Citizen 5800 Series, 1970. The movement has eight(!) magnets on the balance and two (!) coils on the pillar plates. Incredibly fast beating watch and smallest transistorized ladies watch of the time.

With a second hand, I think it will be Cal. 5810 or 5835; any numbers on the movement to confirm that? :huh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've just found a little more about this movement:

The "12" in the "IC-12" refers to the beat rate - yep, 12 beats per second, a very impressive 43,200bph!

The regular mens Cosmotrons are 36,000 which is very fast but...

*43,200 bph*

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:

The balance pivots will be acting more like a drill h34r: ...wonder how long they last on an unserviced watch? One of the downsides of high beat movements...they need their oil!


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> The "12" in the "IC-12" refers to the beat rate - yep, 12 beats per second, a very impressive 43,200bph!


Now that I did not expect - I thought (from notes I found on-line that I can't find any more) that these were 28,800! I wonder if that rate explains the high jewel count.

In any case, you will at least get your hands on it at some point as it will need servicing (I hope it still works and is not worn out from such a high rate).


----------

